# Four? Really?



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

:faint: She had FOUR! :dazed: So my last goat to kid was Holly and she was driving me crazy. She looked so big but still no kids. Well she finally kidded, it seems she was waiting for a huge thunder storm so the baby monitor stopped working and I had to go out in it to check on her. 
First kid is the tiniest I have ever seen only 1pound 2ounces girl as soon as we saw how tiny she was we figured there would be more. Next was a pretty white and red boy, quickly followed by a brown and white girl both about 2 1/2 pounds and we thought that was it. Got Holly her warm water with molasses and noticed she was laying down and pushing! Another baby! A white girl. :crazy: I worried about the tiny one getting food considering her siblings are bigger and more active so I milked out a little colostrum and gave it to her in a kitten bottle. She drank great. I will be supplementing her but leaving her with her family.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Gotta love those surprise quads! Congrats


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations on your multiples! They are adorable! We had a super Nubian that had quints this year! All girls and all doing good.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

How fun! congrats!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. Amazing. So very tiny. What makes these goats have quads and quints? That is a lot of work. I want to know because I sure don't want quads.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

They are so cute and there is one white colored one. Just amazing!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I used to want quads. In my mind more babies more money so I was hoping all my does would have quads or quints. Then I had triplets 1 time and said screw that I will stick with twins hahaha.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...that runt is so TINY! I bet she'll be a real fighter!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sweet️


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! What cuties !


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, what a handful.


----------



## RoyalSpirit (May 27, 2014)

Sorry it has taken me so long to make a reply. 
I have no idea why she had quads as everyone else was sensible and had twins. 
The tiny one is doing great, but she refused to stand still for a picture today. But I got some pictures of the other three. First two girls, last one boy. He just wanted to get down so no picture with his face.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are so precious


----------

